# Need help northside indy/westfield



## lucky4511 (Jan 3, 2001)

Anybody have any spare time? Broken plow on the north side at US31 and St Rd 32 job almost done few passes there and 82nd St and I 69 - give me a shout 317 331-3990


----------



## lucky4511 (Jan 3, 2001)

small lot on 82nd st and just a few passes on other.


----------



## lucky4511 (Jan 3, 2001)

lol...sry - let me know soon enough and can meet at job w/cash


----------



## antdog600 (Feb 4, 2009)

just surfing site and saw this. contact me if you get in a jam next time, my name is anthony 317-7484227. ill be there if available.


----------

